# Internet Connections for Remote Coding



## smteddy (Jun 21, 2012)

I live in an area where there is no local cable companies that provide internet service at our home.  Nor Comcast or AT&T DSL.  If I am correct, most remote coding companies recommend no satellite connections.  I was wondering if anyone codes from home with wireless AT&T/Verizon (broadband satellite) or other satellite connections?  If so, do you come across alot of problems?  I do get high speed internet at my home currently through AT&T wireless (broadband satellite)  and wondering if I can pursue a remote position with the internet service provided?


----------



## tmlbwells (Jun 21, 2012)

I had the same problem when we recently purchased a house.  My company told me it had to be high speed internet only.  Luckily we found a house that was serviced by a smaller cable company.


----------

